
Let’s Fire a Few of Our Customers - mkarampalas
https://medium.com/@RichMironov/lets-fire-a-few-of-our-customers-74f84aa9dd49#.icghyr2pr
======
CalChris
This reminds me of a passage from _Crossing The Chasm_ , Geoffrey Moore, where
he talks about sales discipline. Some sales are really freakin expensive.

    
    
      Now, how bad can this really be? I mean, sales are good,
      right? Surely things can just work themselves out, and we
      will discover our market, albeit retroactively, let to it
      by our customers, yes? The true answers to the previous
      three questions are: (1) disastrous, (2) not always,
      and (3) never in a million years.
    

This was written pre-web but I think the warning is still valid.

